# Dec. 22 Tyco Racing at Extreme Hobby (NJ)



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Guys,
There was work done this weekend on the HO track at Extreme Hobby. The entire track was pulled up and laid back down with all the bad pieces replaced. While the track maintenance is not yet finished, there is a scheduled Tyco 440x2 race this Thursday night Dec. 22 at 7pm. I plan to attend even though I don't have any race worthy Tycos; heck, someone has to be willing to be last.

So if you are in the area Thursday night, stop by. Hopefully this will be the start of some frequently scheduled events. I want to see about getting some 1/43rd races set up in the future.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm coming out too. Wait.....let me rephrase that. I will be at the race -LOL!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Ceramic magnets, correct?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Rick,
I don't know. I'm just going to bring my case of Tyco runners and see what I'm allowed to use. Like I said, last place is MINE!!!!!

I believe Tom told me it was stock Tyco 440x2s with sponge tires.

Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

Thanks! I'll see you up there and I'm not buying the last place ploy -LOL!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

It was going hanging with you and the fellas last night at the shop. We had a good time. Feel free to reach out at anytime if you want to roll thru. www.tsrho.com has my info.

By the way. I found the guy that bought those cars out of the case years ago -LOL!

Merry Christmas if i don't speak with you before then.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rick Carter said:


> Joe,
> 
> It was going hanging with you and the fellas last night at the shop. We had a good time. Feel free to reach out at anytime if you want to roll thru. www.tsrho.com has my info.
> 
> ...


Hi Rick,

It was great meeting you last night as well and I look forward to trying out that track of yours. It will be a nice way to start 2012.

Last night was the first time I ever particpated in a race and after I won the first round it just goes to prove that the race doesn't go to the swiftest, just the guy who doesn't fall off the track. I don't think I passed anyone all night long.

And who's that guy????

Merry Christmas...Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

Welcome to the world of racing and yes, steady as she goes is where you want to be. The fast guys are sometimes first -to loose, LOL!

And no, I didnt find "that guy." Just jokes to tie into the story that you told me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rick Carter said:


> And no, I didnt find "that guy." Just jokes to tie into the story that you told me.


Oh, I knew you were kidding. But I would really like to find out who got all those cars before I got back to the store. Hopefully it was a collector and he still as them. I'd hate to think they ended up in a landfill.

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe, any pics of this track? Hoe did the race go??


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have no pics of the track, but maybe I can find one somewhere already on the web.

The racing was a lot of fun. Great group of guys who don't take it serously, which is the way I like it. In fact, with the format they run, anyone can win. I took a car out of my "for sale" case and used it all night. Ended up winning one of the classes.

With a crash and burn format, if you stay in the slot, you got a shot.

Next race night is Thursday Jan. 12 - I'll post another thread.

Joe


----------

